# BMX Felt Empfehlung



## Hy2RoGeN (8. April 2010)

Hallo Community, 

ich habe mir ein BMX von KHE gekauft für 200 Euro.
Ich dachte für einen Einsatz zum normalen Fahren wird es schon reichen.
Aber nein das war es nicht 3.ter Tag Tretlager total am arsch.
Ich ruf beim Support an, der sagte mir ich solle es zurückschicken und fertig. Alles gut Geld wiederbekommen alles gut.

Jetzt möchte ich ein neues kaufen das Street tauglich ist.
Ich habe mir das Felt Fuse 2010 angeschaut. 
Ist das ein Dirt oder Street Bike? Ich werde daraus nicht schlau.

Könnt ihr mir ein anderes Felt Bike empfehlen, das Street tauglich ist und im Preisbereich bis 450 EUro liegt? Allerdings nur wenn das Felt Fuse 2010 nicht gut ist... Es scheint mir ein gutes Bike zu sein vorallem sehr Robust.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...


----------



## Philipipo (8. April 2010)

nja ich weiß das du dein Fuse haben willst...aber schau doch mal bei eastern oder WeThePeople vorbei....vielleicht gefällt dir das.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hy2RoGeN (8. April 2010)

kannst du mir nichts empfehlen bei wethepeople finde ich keine nach meinem geschmack... 
habe jetzt 4 stunden intensiv geschaut....
wollte euren rat mal hören welches könnt ihr mir raten?
Felt Fuse ist das auch Street robust genug?

Welches ist besser? 

Felt Fuse 2010
Eastern Bikes Shovelhead
WeThePeople Crysis

Bitte eine positive Rückmeldung für ein bisschen Street also die Anfänge bunnyhops trpeenfahren usw...


----------



## Philipipo (8. April 2010)

was hälste von dem:
http://www.jehlebikes.de/eastern-bikes-traildigger-20-bmx-2010.html

oder dem??:
http://www.jehlebikes.de/eastern-bikes-night-prowler-bmx-2010.html

oder KHE oder auch Subrosa.......


----------



## RISE (8. April 2010)

1. Sage ich jetzt mal, dass Jehle nicht unbedingt die erste Adresse ist, um ein BMX zu kaufen.

2. Generell: Von KHE zu Felt ist auch keine Steigerung. Meine Googlelung hat ergeben, dass das Fuse 449â¬ kosten soll und fÃ¼r das Geld bist du bei den anderen genannten Herstellern auch ganz gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (8. April 2010)

Ich habe mich jetzt für das WeThePeople Crysis entschieden.
Dies ist meiner Meinung nach das beste.
Was ich jetzt noch wissen muss, ist das Crysis ein Street Bike?

Danke schonmal für eure Vorschläge...


----------



## Maniac 126 (13. April 2010)

Ist ein Street Bike und schön Leicht.


----------



## holmar (13. April 2010)

hoffentlich hast du dir das gut überlegt. immerhin ist ein streetbike absolut und vollkommen ungeeignet für die benutzung auf dirts. falls du dich also lieber festlegen möchtest...


----------



## Hy2RoGeN (14. April 2010)

erstmal sry das ich nicht so schnell geantwortet habe ;D 
ich habe jetzt das WTP Crysis bestellt und wird sicher morgen kommen.

@holmar Dirt war meine erste überlegung aber danach habe ich mich für street entschieden weil mir das einfach besser gefällt..  

Allen danke für die guten tipps 

Ich werde euch auch noch berichten wie das bike ist 

MfG 
Markus


----------

